

Where Does Scientific Data Go to Die? - europa
http://blog.telemetryweb.com/2010/11/where-does-scientific-data-go-to-die.html

======
iwr
Couldn't scientific journals, or journal databases like Springer Link make the
data behind papers available?

~~~
musing
That's a very interesting idea, and it would be relatively easy for them to
implement. It does help solve the problem of making the data available over
time, which is a big step. But unless they built a canonical data format (i.e.
a proper database) underneath it, you still end up with difficulty making use
of the data.

Neal (author)

